# Test



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Because there are some things I'm not sure about and I'm not a "hardcore" kind of person, I tend to test differently each time!!
So here were my results for today 

-> 7

-> 3w4 with Sexual Variant

-> 2, 5, 7, .. then came 6/3, 4 and the rest was under 0 

Aghh, fun


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I took the first test in the second link and got 5.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

^i think 5 is pretty common with INTP/NT and i was also definitely 5, until recently. i took the same test and got this:

Type 9 - 13
Type 7 - 10
Type 5 - 9.7
Type 1 - 6
Type 8 - 2

i never considered being part 7, but it fits pretty well. i think being a 9 is my general behavior and acts as a catalyst/vehicle for my thinking process, 5.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Schwarz said:


> Apparently I'm a 6w5, but I have a lot of 9 traits, too. I see all three as descriptive of aspects of my personality. As usual, I fall between categories.


6 - Enneagram Type Six: The Loyalist

When you pull that up, you can see you'll see that 6s "grow" to 9. And 9s "stress" to 6. This is why the tests suck. Check out the 6 and 9 profiles and see what makes sense to you.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

That's the third Ennegram test that listed me as 5. It was by far the easiest.
I found the description scary-accurate.


----------



## slibra (Apr 29, 2009)

*4 the individualist (quite suprised, but most of the description does fit me!)


*


----------



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

1- the Perfectionist










"I do everything the right way"

Perfectionists are realistic, conscientious, and principled. They strive to live up to their high ideals.

How to Get Along with Me

* Take your share of the responsibility so I don't end up with all the work.
* Acknowledge my achievements.
* I'm hard on myself. Reassure me that I'm fine the way I am.
* Tell me that you value my advice.
* Be fair and considerate, as I am.
* Apologize if you have been unthoughtful. It will help me to forgive.
* Gently encourage me to lighten up and to laugh at myself when I get uptight, but hear my worries first.

What I Like About Being a ONE

* being self-disciplined and able to accomplish a great deal
* working hard to make the world a better place
* having high standards and ethics; not compromising myself
* being reasonable, responsible, and dedicated in everything I do
* being able to put facts together, coming to good understandings, and figuring out wise solutions
* being the best I can be and bringing out the best in other people

What's Hard About Being a ONE

* being disappointed with myself or others when my expectations are not met
* feeling burdened by too much responsibility
* thinking that what I do is never good enough
* not being appreciated for what I do for people
* being upset because others aren't trying as hard as I am
* obsessing about what I did or what I should do
* being tense, anxious, and taking things too seriously

ONEs as Children Often

* criticize themselves in anticipation of criticism from others
* refrain from doing things that they think might not come out perfect
* focus on living up to the expectations of their parents and teachers
* are very responsible; may assume the role of parent
* hold back negative emotions ("good children aren't angry")

ONEs as Parents

* teach their children responsibility and strong moral values
* are consistent and fair
* discipline firmly


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> *4- The Individualist*​
> 
> 
> you chose BY - your Enneagram type is FOUR (aka "The Romantic")​
> ...


Even without the test I would have guessed you were a 4 from your handle and avatar pic..."silohuette"...with the "tree". 4s have a habit of (over)expressing themselves in the littlest things...they can't help it...not that they would want to avoid expressing themselves. Which wing of 4 do you think you are?


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Trope said:


> I'm either 5w4 or 9w1.
> 
> This test said I'm a 9.
> 
> ...


You seem more like a 9w1 to me...not getting the 5w4.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Regan said:


> i'm a 5 but i don't agree with all that the website says about them, because i'm not particularly 'sensitive'.


I got 5 too, and I agree. There were for sure a few things that I didn't think fit. Also, I thought the description was a lot more negative compared to say, the INTP MBTI description. And considering they're describing the same person....iunno. I know some people try to say that you could get crazy different personality types from the two methods and it won't matter or something. But iunno. That seems incredibly silly to me.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

7 and 5 tied for me on the third test with 8 coming in second.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Schwarz said:


> Apparently I'm a 6w5, but I have a lot of 9 traits, too. I see all three as descriptive of aspects of my personality. As usual, I fall between categories.


The difference between a 6w5 who avoids of conflict and a 9 is that a 9 also avoids the hard truth of the ramifications of avoiding conflict. 9ness is a delusion that tense situations will work themselves out on their own...6w5s are more pessimistic. 

Their thinking processes are also different in that 6w5s try to actively resolve as many discrepancies as possible and come across more literal...whereas 9s frequently leave discrepancies to dissolve away on their own...letting them"time out".


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> 7 and 5 tied for me on the third test with 8 coming in second.


Do you think you are better equipped to deal with real world situations than 5s and most people here?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

MellowMarcello said:


> You seem more like a 9w1 to me...not getting the 5w4.


I've established to myself that I'm a 9w1 at this point. The post you quoted is a month old and I started looking into it in more depth on my own around that time. As it turns out, it appears to have been caused by a number of misapprehensions in how I viewed myself when I first took some online enneagram tests and a lack of general knowledge about the system itself.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I tend to score as a 6w5 sp.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are my results (in order) from the second test:

You are most likely a type 7 (the Enthusiast) with 8 wing

Self-preservation variant


Type 7 SP
Type 5 SX
Type 8 SP
Type 9 SX
Type 1 SX
Type 3 SP
Type 4 SP
Type 6 SX
Type 2 SX


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

*9 - the Peacemaker*

Thanks for taking the test !






you chose BX - your Enneagram type is NINE (aka "The Mediator") 
*"I am at peace"*


Peacemakers are receptive, good-natured, and supportive. They seek union with others and the world around them. 
How to Get Along with Me 

If you want me to do something, how you ask is important. I especially don't like expectations or pressure.
I like to listen and to be of service, but don't take advantage of this.
Listen until I finish speaking, even though I meander a bit.
Give me time to finish things and make decisions. It's OK to nudge me gently and nonjudgmentally.
Ask me questions to help me get clear.
Tell me when you like how I look. I'm not averse to flattery.
Hug me, show physical affection. It opens me up to my feelings.
I like a good discussion but not a confrontation.
Let me know you like what I've done or said.
Laugh with me and share in my enjoyment of life.
What I Like About Being a NINE 

being nonjudgmental and accepting
caring for and being concerned about others
being able to relax and have a good time
knowing that most people enjoy my company; I'm easy to be around
my ability to see many different sides of an issue and to be a good mediator and facilitator
my heightened awareness of sensations, aesthetics, and the here and now
being able to go with the flow and feel one with the universe
What's Hard About Being a NINE 

being judged and misunderstood for being placid and/or indecisive
being critical of myself for lacking initiative and discipline
being too sensitive to criticism; taking every raised eyebrow and twitch of the mouth personally
being confused about what I really want
caring too much about what others will think of me
not being listened to or taken seriously
NINEs as Children Often 

feel ignored and that their wants, opinions, and feelings are unimportant
tune out a lot, especially when others argue
are "good" children: deny anger or keep it to themselves
NINEs as Parents 

are supportive, kind, and warm
are sometimes overly permissive or nondirective
Renee Baron & Elizabeth Wagele The Enneagram Made Easy 
Discover the 9 Types of People 
Harper SanFrancisco, 1994, 161 pages


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what number I am, but I'm pretty sure I'm SP.

My results were:
First link: 8
First test on second link: 3, 1, 8
Second test on second link: 8, 1, 3
Third link: 8, 3, 5

I don't like this as much as Myers-Briggs because I don't really feel any of them fit me as well as MB, and I see how I fit in each of the numbers I mentioned at least a bit. Plus it said 3s often mis-score as 8s, which leads me to believe I could very well have mis-scored.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

openedskittles said:


> I'm not sure what number I am, but I'm pretty sure I'm SP.
> 
> My results were:
> First link: 8
> ...


Interesting...8-3-1 are considered externally aggressive and in the Horneyvian triad. When I see a cluster of type scores that make sense I am more likely to think a person is indeed one of those types despite my natural distrust of enneagram tests.

8 vs 3 ...8s don't think they need validation from others while 3s secretly crave it. 8s often revel in thinking of themselves as an animal...like their inner king kong...they like to feel grand. 3s care more about what people think of them and don't relate to feeling primal.

8 vs 1...1 is compliant to their superego and 8s aren't. An 8 is very comfortable listing himself as a person who doesn't have to follow the rules. They put themselves above the law without feeling guilty...for them being a moral person is enough that they don't have to follow the rules...whereas 1s believe they have to follow the rules to be a moral person. A common 1 stream of consciousness is "If people didn't follow rules there'd be chaos" 1s are easily agitated...8s don't like to let small things affect them.

1 vs 3...1s are the least likely to be narcisstic while 3s are the most likely. 1s suck at self-promotion while 3s excel at putting their best foot forward. 1s tend to be rigid and "harder". 3s tend to be shinier and smoother.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

openedskittles said:


> I don't like this as much as Myers-Briggs because I don't really feel any of them fit me as well as MB, and I see how I fit in each of the numbers I mentioned at least a bit. Plus it said 3s often mis-score as 8s, which leads me to believe I could very well have mis-scored.


 

Agreed.

:dry:


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> Interesting...8-3-1 are considered externally aggressive and in the Horneyvian triad. When I see a cluster of type scores that make sense I am more likely to think a person is indeed one of those types despite my natural distrust of enneagram tests.
> 
> 8 vs 3 ...8s don't think they need validation from others while 3s secretly crave it. 8s often revel in thinking of themselves as an animal...like their inner king kong...they like to feel grand. 3s care more about what people think of them and don't relate to feeling primal.
> 
> ...


Have any idea how that 5 got in there?

EDIT: I just took another one that seems at least as legit as the others and got:

Type 1: *6
*Type 2: * 3
*Type 3: *7
*Type 4: *2*
Type 5: *5*
Type 6*: 3
*Type 7: *4*
Type 8: *4*
Type 9*: **2

*So that's another 3, 1, 5


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

openedskittles said:


> Have any idea how that 5 got in there?
> 
> EDIT: I just took another one that seems at least as legit as the others and got:
> 
> ...


1,3, and 5 are considered to be the three competency types in the enneagram so it's not surprising...in fact 5 would have been my fourth guess if you said you scored high on 8, 3 and 1.

5s like to think things through before taking action
1s like to make sure things are correct before taking action
3s like to feel out others before taking action


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

5w4

.......................


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

For the 3rd test, my scores were:
1) -7
2) -9
3) -4
4) 0
5) 7
6) -6
7) 12
8) 4
9) 3


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> 1,3, and 5 are considered to be the three competency types in the enneagram so it's not surprising...in fact 5 would have been my fourth guess if you said you scored high on 8, 3 and 1.
> 
> 5s like to think things through before taking action
> 1s like to make sure things are correct before taking action
> 3s like to feel out others before taking action


Oh. That does make sense. Where could I go to learn about all of these groupings? Also, I know wings are generally the ones right next to yours, however, I think 1, 3, 5, and 8 each apply somewhat and 2, 4, 6, 7, and 9 don't apply at all to me. What should I say I am?

EDIT: I just took one again but omitted a couple questions i thought neither choice applied very well for me.
My results this time were:
1 by 8pts
3 & 5 by 5pts
8 by 4pts
So just when I was about to eliminate 1, I seemingly clearly score it.
Also, it prompted me to read about them each a bit more, and if I read the right things, 1 fits very well, then again, so does 3 and 5 and I think I might just keep getting 8 in my top results because I'm mis-testing.



EDIT AGAIN: I did more reading and made a new thread to help others in the same boat as myself.

I'm pretty sure I'm actually a 1, despite my hate for most laws. I realized it when I saw the "arrows" that show how I'm supposed to act when I'm healthy vs. stressed and they matched perfectly. I then realized that even though I hate most laws, I have a strong sense of fairness and want to guide the world toward it. I can be pretty controlling and resourceful in doing so, which probably led me to score 8 so much at first. My desire for improvement could have also led to the 5 popping up and 3 simply because I'm goal and purpose-oriented and I like to be right, which again shows up in 1.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, so... 



> *5 - the Observer*
> 
> Thanks for taking the test !
> 
> ...


I'm kind of beyond confused now because I thought I was a type nine, but after having read the five description that very well could be me. As well as a four, but I highly doubt I'm a six. It's just way too unlike me. Anyways, here's to hoping I figure this out soon. ​


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Okay, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9s can mistype as 5s but rarely the other way around(9s tend to mistype as 4s, 5s, or 6s) 5s just know they are odd and different so realizing they are 5s is more of the truth sinking in.

5s always seem uneasy to me...never chill like 9s. 5s feel they have to resolve what is not clear to them...9s often hope what is disharmonious resolves itself or dissolves away on it own.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> 9s can mistype as 5s but rarely the other way around(9s tend to mistype as 4s, 5s, or 6s) 5s just know they are odd and different so realizing they are 5s is more of the truth sinking in.
> 
> 5s always seem uneasy to me...never chill like 9s. 5s feel they have to resolve what is not clear to them...9s often hope what is disharmonious resolves itself or dissolves away on it own.


I think I'm kind of a mix of all three of them (9,5, and 4). 

I don't like confrontation, but I'm not really a peacemaker... I tend to runaway when things get tough. I like to retreat back into my mind or into a book or writing or something when the first strike of overwhelming stress hits. 

I notice that often times when I'm made to have a confrontation with someone I tend to play the victim. Like, I can't control it and it wasn't until a couple weeks back when I got into a fight with one of my friends that I notice that. It's never my fault; Somebody else made me this way - Somebody else did this to me so that's why I'm acting that way. But it's stuff that's happened in the past. Eventually I just have to let go, don't I? But I have the absolute hardest time ever letting go of something. I think it's because I tend to think that's what makes me unlike anybody else. 

And often times when I'm at some place and I can only begin to imagine what people are thinking about as they are passing me by I try to guard myself by thinking that if they knew what a victim I was then they wouldn't be saying that. But the truth is I, for one thing, have no idea what and if they are at all thinking about me, and another thing is there are some mean people in this world, so even if they knew every single thing about me they could still think I was ugly, looked stupid, was a fatass, etc. 

I don't even mean to do that, though. I don't like attention, I really don't. But by trying to bring my past up from the grave... I'm bringing attention to me. Not to say that I tell everybody who walks by me my life story. I actually have a really hard time telling people how I feel and expressing myself through words (Unless they're written) but I don't know. 

That's how I'm sort of like a four. 

But I'm like a five in the way that I observe things and people. I like to read a lot and about things that usually don't interest other people. I like philosophy and I'm always the kid in the class that's asking, "What if....?" I'm naturally curious, but I don't necessarily want to know 'everything'. It's more like I want to be able to understand everything. You can clearly understand something but not know everything about it, but you know enough to get the job done. That being said I do know a lot about some things and I'm always trying to learn as much as I can about said topics. I don't necessarily follow by what others have said about something... I like to see if it's true myself. 

Eh, I'll stop now. lol. I'm really mixed up.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> I think I'm kind of a mix of all three of them (9,5, and 4).
> 
> *I don't like confrontation, but I'm not really a peacemaker... I tend to runaway when things get tough.* I like to retreat back into my mind or into a book or writing or something when the first strike of overwhelming stress hits.
> 
> ...


I think you are an sp/sx 9w1.

There is no type better at finding the right words to express their feelings/essence than type 4...with types 5 and 6 close behind. 9s are at the opposite end of the spectrum. They have the weakest sense of self(hardest to articulate what is fuzzy/poor resolution). The other stuff offers some useful clues too.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> I think you are an sp/sx 9w1.
> 
> There is no type better at finding the right words to express their feelings/essence than type 4...with types 5 and 6 close behind. 9s are at the opposite end of the spectrum. They have the weakest sense of self(hardest to articulate what is fuzzy/poor resolution). The other stuff offers some useful clues too.


Okay. I'll look into that. Maybe take a couple of more tests to confirm some stuff, but you're more than likely right. 

Anyways, thanks for the help. ^-^

And by the way, I do express how I'm feeling with written stuff. I love to write poetry, short stories, and lyrics about how I'm feeling and what I'm going through, etc, but I don't talk to everyone I see about how I'm feeling. But yeah.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I still haven't had Nine as a test result yet. I did get Six though a couple of weeks ago which tipped me off that I might be Nine. I always got Four and once I got Five so I figured I must be in the Withdrawns. I related a lot more to Two and and lot less to a One than a normal Four would, even unhealthy Fours. Three and Six as growth and stress directions make so much more sense.

Do any types ever actually mistype as Nine? All I can think of is Twos who don't want to admit their needines and selfish love and maybe more contented Sixes.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are my results.



> You are most likely a type *6*.
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *6w7*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Lance said:


> Here are my results.


I posted I saw you as an sp/sx 6w5 awhile ago and I'm still sticking to that.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I took the third test first, and I agree (almost) whole-heartedly that I'm a 4, but it did score me as a 6 with only one point difference. 

Then I saw all these results with the letter w and figured I was missing something. :tongue: So, I went back and took the second test and now I'm confused. Apparently my wings are balanced? 




> You are most likely a type *4*.
> Your wings seem to be balanced.
> 
> 
> ...


So I realize I can drop the lower scores, but what do those wing configurations even mean? @[email protected] This seems much more confusing than the MBTI.... lol.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

MellowMarcello said:


> I posted I saw you as an sp/sx 6w5 awhile ago and I'm still sticking to that.


I still need to learn a lot about the enneagram. I'll leave it to you to judge me.:wink::laughing:


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> 9s can mistype as 5s but rarely the other way around(9s tend to mistype as 4s, 5s, or 6s) 5s just know they are odd and different so realizing they are 5s is more of the truth sinking in.
> 
> _5s always seem uneasy to me...never chill like 9s. 5s feel they have to resolve what is not clear to them...9s often hope what is disharmonious resolves itself or dissolves away on it own._


that's interesting. but then any well-adjusted 5 could mistype as a 9, couldn't he? many intp's type as 9's, but i don't think our motivation is cooperation for its own sake. rather, we want a stable physical and emotional environment so that we can get on with our true motive, which is more intellectual than diplomatic.
i thought i was 9w1, but i figured i was 5w4 after reading descriptions for both types. i don't put too much stock in the enneagram because it's so specific. even if i identify with multiple types, wings can only extend to consecutive numbers. so that leaves 5w9 out.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

> You are most likely a type 7 (the Enthusiast) with 8 wing
> 
> Sexual variant
> 
> ...


What does "sexual variant" mean in this context?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

From the tests, I am either 3w4 so/sx or 3w2 sx/so. Whatever that means. All I know is, I'm almost definitely a 3.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I am almost exclusively a 4 with most others being negitive numbers!!! lol


1.)-1 
2.)2 
3.)-6 
4.)13 
5.)-3 
6.)-5 
7.)3 
8.)-4 
9.)1


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmmm...

On the helloquizzy (2 question) test, I got 9.


I took the eclecticenergies tests a few weeks ago, and got:

1w9 or 1w2 / 9w1 sp

However, I was (and still am) in a pretty self-critical mood.


I just took the 9types test and got:

Type 9: 7
Type 4: 6
Type 7: 4
Type 5: 1
Type 2: -2
Type 3: -3
Type 1: -4
Type 6: -4
Type 8: -5


Despite the low type 1 score, I'm still kinda thinking I'm 9w1? I'll have to read up on it more.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

Gotta love that avatar, duder.


----------



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a 4...


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

waterlilies said:


> I'm a 4...


4w3 or 4w5?



dylan said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> On the helloquizzy (2 question) test, I got 9.
> 
> ...


9w1s are easygoing and 1w9s are tight.



Severance said:


> From the tests, I am either 3w4 so/sx or 3w2 sx/so. Whatever that means. All I know is, I'm almost definitely a 3.


3w4 is more distant from w4 exclusion...3w2 is more closer to people from w2 inclusion.


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

According to the first test I seem to be Type 5.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Weird, the first test said I was a 3. Never had that result, but some of it does seem accurate. Hm. Haven't seen the other descriptions though, so I can't say if it is just helpd "very general". 

IDK, somehow the 3 sounds too much like I need other people and all. But I will see how the other descriptions look now, and if they are all held so general that they fit. In my books 2 questions aren't really enough to type somebody, but maybe that's just me. *off to read the other descriptions*

*YEP!* Thought so. Those descriptions are just held quite general. I seem to fit everywhere. Interesting. Wonder if others have / had the same effect.
Plus, somehow the combination to get the 8 (that I scored on several other tests) seems weird. Almost as if the descriptions of the answers were "wrong". But over all, the 8-er description fits best. 

Interesting test, but probably not the best choice to go. Laziness on such tests is never good. Not accurate enough.


----------



## Bastable (Mar 25, 2009)

okay, so the first test said i was a 9

the first test of the second link said these were my scores on each type, then with wings:

Type 9 - 9.7
Type 6 - 8
Type 7 - 8
Type 4 - 7.3
Type 5 - 6.7
Type 3 - 5.3
Type 1 - 3.7
Type 8 - 1

Wing 6w7 - 12
Wing 7w6 - 12
Wing 9w1 - 11.6
Wing 6w5 - 11.4
Wing 4w5 - 10.7
Wing 5w6 - 10.7
Wing 5w4 - 10.4
Wing 9w8 - 10.2
Wing 4w3 - 10
Wing 3w4 - 9
Wing 1w9 - 8.6
Wing 7w8 - 8.5
Wing 3w2 - 7.2
Wing 8w9 - 5.9
Wing 1w2 - 5.6
Wing 8w7 - 5

the second test of the second list said this:

You are most likely a type 6 (the Loyalist)
with balanced wings

Social variant


Type 6 SO
Type 4 SO
Type 9 SO
Type 5 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 1 SP
Type 8 SO

and the third linked test scored me like this:

Type 1	Type 2	Type 3	Type 4	Type 5	Type 6	Type 7	Type 8	Type 9
-9 0 2 9 -4 3 1 -5 3

type 9 seemed to be the most common high scorer, thoughts?


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I like the one at SimilarMinds. Even if it's not the most involved, I like the way it's conducted and am satisfied with the results:
http://similarminds.com/enneagram_word.html

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||| 22%
Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 4 Hypersensitivity |||||| 26%
Type 5 Detachment |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Type 6 Anxiety |||||||||||| 42%
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||||| 54%
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||||| 66%

I think I can assume the 8 is a result of being an ENTJ, but 1 - 3 - 5 is the competency group, so I'm probably one of those. I do appreciate an image and value independence and knowledge, but simply because those are part of the ideal that I strive for as a number 1. My wing is 9, because it was the highest (outside of the four mentioned) and because 2 is definitely not me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*The first test I got - 
*

*5 - the Observer*

Thanks for taking the test !






 you chose BZ - your Enneagram type is *FIVE *(aka "The Thinker").​ 
* "I need to understand the world" *​ 
*Observers have a need for knowledge and are introverted, curious, analytical, and insightful.*​ ​ *How to Get Along with Me*
• Be independent, not clingy.
• Speak in a straightforward and brief manner.
• I need time alone to process my feelings and thoughts.
• Remember that If I seem aloof, distant, or arrogant, it may be that I am feeling uncomfortable.
• Make me feel welcome, but not too intensely, or I might doubt your sincerity.
• If I become irritated when I have to repeat things, it may be because it was such an effort to get my thoughts out in the first place.
• don't come on like a bulldozer.
• Help me to avoid my pet peeves: big parties, other people's loud music, overdone emotions, and intrusions on my privacy.

*What I Like About Being a FIVE*
• standing back and viewing life objectively
• coming to a thorough understanding; perceiving causes and effects
• my sense of integrity: doing what I think is right and not being influenced by social pressure
• not being caught up in material possessions and status
• being calm in a crisis

*What's Hard About Being a FIVE*
• being slow to put my knowledge and insights out in the world
• feeling bad when I act defensive or like a know-it-all
• being pressured to be with people when I don't want to be
• watching others with better social skills, but less intelligence or technical skill, do better professionally

*FIVEs as Children Often*
• spend a lot of time alone reading, making collections, and so on
• have a few special friends rather than many
• are very bright and curious and do well in school
• have independent minds and often question their parents and teachers
• watch events from a detached point of view, gathering information
• assume a poker face in order not to look afraid
• are sensitive; avoid interpersonal conflict
• feel intruded upon and controlled and/or ignored and neglected

*FIVEs as Parents*
• are often kind, perceptive, and devoted 
• are sometimes authoritarian and demanding
• may expect more intellectual achievement than is developmentally appropriate
• may be intolerant of their children expressing strong emotions


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The second test I got - 

Classical - 

You are most likely a type *5*.
Your wings seem to be balanced.


Type 5 - 9
Type 9 - 7.3
Type 6 - 2
Type 4 - 1.7

Wing 5w6 - 10
Wing 5w4 - 9.9
Wing 9w1 - 8
Wing 9w8 - 8
Wing 6w5 - 6.5
Wing 4w5 - 6.2
Wing 6w7 - 4
Wing 4w3 - 1.7


Test with instinctual variant - 

*You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 4 wing*
*Self-preservation variant*


Type 5 SP

Type 9 SX

Type 7 SP

Type 4 SP

Type 1 SX

Type 6 SP

Type 8 SP

Type 2 SO

Type 3 SP


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

For the third test I got - 

Type 1 Type 2 Type 3 Type 4 Type 5 Type 6 Type 7 Type 8 Type 9 -3 -6 2 9 4 -7 2 -1 0


----------



## Green Musician (Aug 20, 2009)

It said I'm a 6 :mellow:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I've made the instinctual variant test Variant Test

And i always end up Sx/Sp

9w8 - Sx/Sp... 

calmness - assertiveness / sexual instinct - self-preservative instinct 

That makes me feel to be like a walking contradiction :tongue:


----------



## Kite (Sep 19, 2009)

7, the adventurer.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It says I'm a 4. Most of the tests do. They usually say I'm a 4w5 sp/so/sx. The weird thing is that while I do fit almost perfectly into the 4 profile, I fit better as a 1w9 sp/so/sx. The questions that would give me the 1 answer, however, are usually designed for SJ types, not NFs. Idealists tend to be anal retentive about completely different things that these tests usually overlook.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm currently a bit confused. I took the test with my mom, and she disagreed with many of the answers I selected about myself.

I changed my answers based on her perception of my personality, and my result was type 9. (Which is strange, because I've never resulted in anything other than 5.)


I believe I'm a 5, but if I don't see myself accurately...

Time for some good ol' reevaluation.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

*i got 4w5, eek.*


----------



## Rusakov (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably a little bit too late but hey, better late than never. I scored 9w1 which is a bit like me, but there were other variations - I got 1 and 5 on most of them but I've read the descriptions and have decided I'm a 1. The last test I took confirmed that so,


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

I got 9w1 also, and I think it fits me.



Kokos said:


> I've made the instinctual variant test Variant Test
> 
> And i always end up Sx/Sp
> 
> ...


I don't really understand that test. This is what I got: Sexual: 54%, Social: 54%, Self Preservation: 38%, but I feel like they all drive me equally. Maybe it's just my indecisiveness.


----------



## prism (Dec 23, 2009)

Type 7 with balanced wings.


----------



## Valen Banaia (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm:
1st- 4
2nd- 1w9 SX
3rd- 1

The second test (set) was most accurate in my case.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

Regan, you have a nice Avatar









anyways,

First test: *7 - the Adventurer*
Second test: *3 - The Achiever
*Third Test: *7 S/O (the Enthusiast) with 8 wing
*Last Test: - *6*


Type 1: The Reformer. The rational, idealistic type.
Type 2: The Helper. The caring, nurturing type.
Type 3: The Motivator. The adaptable, success-oriented type.
Type 4: The Artist. The intuitive, reserved type.
Type 5: The Thinker. The perceptive, cerebral type.
Type 6: The Skeptic. The committed, security-oriented type.
Type 7: The Generalist. The enthusiastic, productive type.
Type 8: The Leader. The powerful, aggressive type.
Type 9: The Peacemaker. The easygoing, accommodating type.

wtf?


----------



## 666 (Dec 29, 2009)

8 and 9. Both fit me.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I took the two-question test to see if I'd still get 9. I did :happy:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

7w8 sx/sp, unhealthy example of both.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

I couldn't do the first link, because it wouldn't pick up my city and country for some odd reason.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

test 1: 4
*I am unique" * *Romantics have sensitive feelings and are warm and perceptive.*​ 
*How to Get Along with Me*
• Give me plenty of compliments. They mean a lot to me.
• Be a supportive friend or partner. Help me to learn to love and value myself.
• Respect me for my special gifts of intuition and vision.
• Though I don't always want to be cheered up when I'm feeling melancholy, I sometimes like to have someone lighten me up a little.
• Don't tell me I'm too sensitive or that I'm overreacting!

*What I Like About Being a FOUR*
• my ability to find meaning in life and to experience feeling at a deep level
• my ability to establish warm connections with people
• admiring what is noble, truthful, and beautiful in life
• my creativity, intuition, and sense of humor
• being unique and being seen as unique by others
• having aesthetic sensibilities
•* being able to easily pick up the feelings of people around me*

*What's Hard About Being a FOUR*
*• experiencing dark moods of emptiness and despair
• feelings of self-hatred and shame; believing I don't deserve to be loved
• feeling guilty when I disappoint people
• feeling hurt or attacked when someone misunderstands me
• expecting too much from myself and life
• fearing being abandoned
• obsessing over resentments*
*• longing for what I don't have*

*FOURs as Children Often*
*• have active imaginations: play creatively alone or organize playmates in original games
• are very sensitive
• feel that they don't fit in*
*• believe they are missing something that other people have
• attach themselves to idealized teachers, heroes, artists, etc.
• become antiauthoritarian or rebellious when criticized ornot understood
• feel lonely or abandoned (perhaps as a result of a death or their parents' divorce)*

*FOURsas Parents*
• help their children become who they really are
• support their children's creativity and originality
• are good at helping their children get in touch with their feelings
• are sometimes overly critical or overly protective
• are usually very good with children if not too self-absorbed

test 2: 
I tried the eclecticenergies.com one and got '4'
*Enneagram Type 4 - The Individualist*

*Identity seekers, who feel unique and different*







People of this personality type tend to build their identities around their perception of themselves as being somehow different or unique; they are thus self-consciously individualistic. Fours tend to see their difference from others as being both a gift and a curse - a gift, because it sets them apart from those they perceive as being somehow "common," and a curse, as it so often seems to separate them from the simpler forms of happiness that others so readily seem to enjoy. Thus, Fours can manage to feel superior to others while also secretly harboring some degree of longing and envy. A feeling of being a member of the "true aristocracy" alternates with deep feelings of shame, and fears of somehow being deeply flawed or defective.
Fours are emotionally complex and highly sensitive. They long to be understood and appreciated for their authentic selves, but easily feel misunderstood and unappreciated. They have a tendency to withdraw in the face of a world that seems harsh or crude, and are often somewhat moody or temperamental. They are emotionally centered and spend much of their lives immersed in their internal mental landscapes, where they feel free to cultivate and analyse their feelings. A desire to manifest this internal world often leads Fours to an interest in the arts, and some do become actual artists. Whether artistic or not, however, most Fours are aesthetically sensitive and concerned with self-expression and self-revelation, whether it be in the clothes they wear or in the overall nature of their often idiosyncratic lifestyles.
Fours are somewhat melancholic by disposition, and under stress tend to lapse into depression. They also tend to be self-absorbed, even under the best of circumstances, but when unbalanced, easily give way to a self-indulgence which they perceive as being fully justified as a way to compensate for the general lack of pleasure they experience in their lives. Rather than look for practical solutions to their difficulties, Fours are prone to fantasizing about a savior who will rescue them from their unhappiness.
Intellectual Fours tend to mistakenly type themselves as Fives, and a heavy wing can certainly exacerbate this tendency. Fours however, unlike Fives, tend to be self-revealing and comfortable with emotional expression.











haha guess that makes it kinda clear I may just be a '4' as it sounds right. I went through the 5 and 6 personality types and you know? they are like me too. But 4 feels right. I bolded statements from the first result as they stand out to me as a person


----------



## Cherie (Feb 7, 2010)

Type 4
'The Individualist'


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

You are most likely a type 1, 1w9.
Wing 1w9 - 15.5
Wing 1w2 - 14.7
Wing 8w9 - 13.8
Wing 9w1 - 13
Wing 3w2 - 12.7
Wing 9w8 - 12.2
Wing 5w6 - 12
Wing 8w7 - 11.3
Wing 2w1 - 11.3
Wing 3w4 - 11
Wing 6w5 - 10.5
Wing 2w3 - 10.3
Wing 5w4 - 10
Wing 6w7 - 7


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess I had a hunch more on 1, 5, 9.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

Type 1 (the Reformer) with 2 wing
Type 1 SX
Type 3 SP
Type 8 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 2 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 5 SX
Type 6 SP
Type 9 SP


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Type 5, the obsever


----------



## yustian (May 5, 2010)

Your result for *The Quick & Painless ENNEAGRAM Test ...*

*9 - the Peacemaker*

_Thanks for taking the test !_

you chose BX - your Enneagram type is NINE (aka "The Mediator")

*"I am at peace"*

*Peacemakers are receptive, good-natured, and supportive. They seek union with others and the world around them.*
​*How to Get Along with Me*

• If you want me to do something, how you ask is important. I especially don't like expectations or pressure.

• I like to listen and to be of service, but don't take advantage of this.

• Listen until I finish speaking, even though I meander a bit.

• Give me time to finish things and make decisions. It's OK to nudge me gently and nonjudgmentally.

• Ask me questions to help me get clear.

• Tell me when you like how I look. I'm not averse to flattery.

• Hug me, show physical affection. It opens me up to my feelings.

• I like a good discussion but not a confrontation.

• Let me know you like what I've done or said.

• Laugh with me and share in my enjoyment of life.

*What I Like About Being a NINE*

• being nonjudgmental and accepting

• caring for and being concerned about others

• being able to relax and have a good time

• knowing that most people enjoy my company; I'm easy to be around

• my ability to see many different sides of an issue and to be a good mediator and facilitator

• my heightened awareness of sensations, aesthetics, and the here and now

• being able to go with the flow and feel one with the universe

*What's Hard About Being a NINE*

• being judged and misunderstood for being placid and/or indecisive

• being critical of myself for lacking initiative and discipline

• being too sensitive to criticism; taking every raised eyebrow and twitch of the mouth personally

• being confused about what I really want

• caring too much about what others will think of me

• not being listened to or taken seriously

*NINEs as Children Often*

• feel ignored and that their wants, opinions, and feelings are unimportant

• tune out a lot, especially when others argue

• are "good" children: deny anger or keep it to themselves

*NINEs as Parents*

• are supportive, kind, and warm

• are sometimes overly permissive or nondirective


----------



## helloworld2010 (May 22, 2010)

Hello what is wing:mine is 5w6..but my test result shows: 
Type 5 - 10
Type 1 - 9
Type 9 - 8
Type 6 - 7.7
Type 4 - 7
Type 7 - 5.7
so technically it should be 5w1


----------



## Maeein786 (May 7, 2010)

I am a 1 , 2 wing [1w2], Social


----------



## earlehartshorn (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmmm. Took all four tests, scored a 1, 5, 6, 2 in order. Although I personally see myself as a One. The third test scored highest as a 6, then 5, (6w5) then 1. Not sure where the fourth test came up with the 2.


----------



## MadameBovary (May 28, 2010)

I'm a type 4 ! *big huge eyes of surprise and relief*

(4w5... no idea what that means)


----------



## screwedupsweetie (Jun 23, 2010)

I got 4 on the Hello Quizzy one ,hmmm


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

4- the Individualist
Thanks for taking the test !



you chose BY - your Enneagram type is FOUR (aka "The Romantic")


"I am unique"
Romantics have sensitive feelings and are warm and perceptive.



How to Get Along with Me

• Give me plenty of compliments. They mean a lot to me.

• Be a supportive friend or partner. Help me to learn to love and value myself.

• Respect me for my special gifts of intuition and vision.

• Though I don't always want to be cheered up when I'm feeling melancholy, I sometimes like to have someone lighten me up a little.

• Don't tell me I'm too sensitive or that I'm overreacting!



What I Like About Being a FOUR

• my ability to find meaning in life and to experience feeling at a deep level

• my ability to establish warm connections with people

• admiring what is noble, truthful, and beautiful in life

• my creativity, intuition, and sense of humor

• being unique and being seen as unique by others

• having aesthetic sensibilities

• being able to easily pick up the feelings of people around me



What's Hard About Being a FOUR

• experiencing dark moods of emptiness and despair

• feelings of self-hatred and shame; believing I don't deserve to be loved

• feeling guilty when I disappoint people

• feeling hurt or attacked when someone misunderstands me

• expecting too much from myself and life

• fearing being abandoned

• obsessing over resentments

• longing for what I don't have



FOURs as Children Often

• have active imaginations: play creatively alone or organize playmates in original games

• are very sensitive

• feel that they don't fit in

• believe they are missing something that other people have

• attach themselves to idealized teachers, heroes, artists, etc.

• become antiauthoritarian or rebellious when criticized or not understood

• feel lonely or abandoned (perhaps as a result of a death or their parents' divorce)



FOURs as Parents

• help their children become who they really are

• support their children's creativity and originality

• are good at helping their children get in touch with their feelings

• are sometimes overly critical or overly protective

• are usually very good with children if not too self-absorbed


----------



## thebluenun (Aug 6, 2010)

Type 5, the Observer. Not a surprise.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I took all the tests and got some form of 8. 8w7 sx.


----------



## NexT (Aug 20, 2010)

Your result for The Quick & Painless ENNEAGRAM Test ...
4- the Individualist
Thanks for taking the test !



you chose BY - your Enneagram type is FOUR (aka "The Romantic")


"I am unique"
Romantics have sensitive feelings and are warm and perceptive.



How to Get Along with Me

• Give me plenty of compliments. They mean a lot to me.

• Be a supportive friend or partner. Help me to learn to love and value myself.

• Respect me for my special gifts of intuition and vision.

• Though I don't always want to be cheered up when I'm feeling melancholy, I sometimes like to have someone lighten me up a little.

• Don't tell me I'm too sensitive or that I'm overreacting!



What I Like About Being a FOUR

• my ability to find meaning in life and to experience feeling at a deep level

• my ability to establish warm connections with people

• admiring what is noble, truthful, and beautiful in life

• my creativity, intuition, and sense of humor

• being unique and being seen as unique by others

• having aesthetic sensibilities

• being able to easily pick up the feelings of people around me



What's Hard About Being a FOUR

• experiencing dark moods of emptiness and despair

• feelings of self-hatred and shame; believing I don't deserve to be loved

• feeling guilty when I disappoint people

• feeling hurt or attacked when someone misunderstands me

• expecting too much from myself and life

• fearing being abandoned

• obsessing over resentments

• longing for what I don't have



FOURs as Children Often

• have active imaginations: play creatively alone or organize playmates in original games

• are very sensitive

• feel that they don't fit in

• believe they are missing something that other people have

• attach themselves to idealized teachers, heroes, artists, etc.

• become antiauthoritarian or rebellious when criticized or not understood

• feel lonely or abandoned (perhaps as a result of a death or their parents' divorce)



FOURs as Parents

• help their children become who they really are

• support their children's creativity and originality

• are good at helping their children get in touch with their feelings

• are sometimes overly critical or overly protective

• are usually very good with children if not too self-absorbed

Renee Baron & Elizabeth Wagele, The Enneagram Made Easy. Discover the 9 Types of People.

Harper: San Francisco, 1994, 161 pages



You liked the test? so S P R E A D I T ! tell everyone!!!

(copypaste the HTML-code from below to your profile or blog!)



please, leave a comment HERE



you wanna know MORE? so check out, what Wikipedia says about your type... ...even more you'll find in Google

_____________________


You are not completely happy with the result?!

You chose BY. Use the BACK-button of your browser to see the other options.

YOUR ANALYSIS (Vertical line = Average)


You scored 45% on ABC, higher than 49% of your peers.

You scored 48% on XYZ, higher than 77% of your peers.


----------



## Skooterfd (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'm a 2W1*

Enneagram Type 2 - The Helper
Helpers who need to be needed

People of this personality type essentially feel that they are worthy insofar as they are helpful to others. Love is their highest ideal. Selflessness is their duty. Giving to others is their reason for being. Involved, socially aware, usually extroverted, Twos are the type of people who remember everyone's birthday and who go the extra mile to help out a co-worker, spouse or friend in need.

Twos are warm, emotional people who care a great deal about their personal relationships, devote an enormous amount of energy to them, and who expect to be appreciated for their efforts. They are practical people who thrive in the helping professions and who know how to make a home comfortable and inviting. Helping others makes Twos feel good about themselves; being needed makes them feel important; being selfless, makes Twos feel virtuous. Much of a Two's self-image revolves around these issues, and any threat to that self-image is scarcely tolerated. Twos are thoroughly convinced of their selflessness, and it is true that they are frequently genuinely helpful and concerned about others. It is equally true, however, that Twos require appreciation; they need to be needed. Their love is not entirely without ulterior motive.

Twos often develop a sense of entitlement when it comes to the people closest to them. Because they have extended themselves for others, they begin to feel that gratitude is owed to them. They can become intrusive and demanding if their often unacknowledged emotional needs go unmet. They can be bossy and manipulative, feeling entirely justified in being so, because they "have earned the right" and their intentions are good. The darkest side of the type Two fixation appears when the Two begins to feel that they will never receive the love they deserve for all of their efforts. Under such circumstances, they can become hysterical, irrational and even abusive.

Because Twos are generally helping others meet their needs, they can forget to take care of their own. This can lead to physical burnout, emotional exhaustion and emotional volatility. Twos need to learn that they can only be of true service to others if they are healthy, balanced and centered in themselves.

Twos can mistype themselves if they are not in an obvious helper role in their professional lives; they might not recognize the extent of their involvement in assisting others. This is especially true for male Twos, who have not received the same social rewards for helping as female Twos receive. Male Twos frequently mistype as Ones or Threes, the wings of type Two. Females, of all types, are bound to recognize some of the dynamics of type Two in their personalities, as such qualities have been socially reinforced. Female Nines, for instance, are especially prone to mistyping as Twos, particularly if they are the mothers of small children. But Nines are self-effacing and humble; Twos are proud and have a strong sense of their own worth.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

How did that even happen?


----------



## nostalgiareallysucks (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a 5...I would post what it entails but, the poster before me beat me to it.


----------



## laurenrae08 (Oct 10, 2010)

The first test said I was a four, but the bottom, more detailed one said I was a 6. What gives?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Type 7 - 11.7
Type 4 - 10.7
Type 3 - 9.3
Type 9 - 7.7
Type 8 - 6.7
Type 6 - 6
*
Wing 4w3 - 15.4*
Wing 7w8 - 15.1
Wing 7w6 - 14.7
Wing 3w4 - 14.7
Wing 8w7 - 12.6
Wing 6w7 - 11.9
Wing 4w5 - 11.2
Wing 9w8 - 11.1
Wing 8w9 - 10.6
Wing 3w2 - 10.5
Wing 9w1 - 8.4
Wing 6w5 - 6.5


----------



## Estonian (Nov 5, 2010)

Im 5  Is it good or bad I dont know but it definitely shows that Im INTJ


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

4w3 sx. how melancholy is that


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

test says I'm a 4...I think not. I couldn't imagine a more solid 6 than me. 6w5-8w9-havent figured the end of my tritype yet.


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm type 5. The description fits me well


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

*Type 5 - 12*
Type 8 - 8.3
Type 7 - 8.3
Type 1 - 8
Type 3 - 7.7
Type 4 - 6
Type 6 - 4.3

*Wing 5w4 - 15*
Wing 5w6 - 14.2
Wing 7w8 - 12.5
Wing 8w7 - 12.5
Wing 4w5 - 12
Wing 3w4 - 10.7
Wing 7w6 - 10.5
Wing 6w5 - 10.3
Wing 4w3 - 9.9
Wing 8w9 - 9.3
Wing 1w9 - 9
Wing 6w7 - 8.5
Wing 1w2 - 8.2
Wing 3w2 - 7.9


----------



## RockinLissy (Dec 2, 2010)

i took the short one and got 4w3, took the longer one and got 7w6. i agree more with the 7w6. in the description for 7s, it says that they frequently mistype as 4s, so that makes sense.

how often do ENFPs get 7s or 6s?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

5w6.

Basically, I'm insecure and untrusting.

What an uplifting test...


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

i've seen ENFP's be 6's and 7's rather often, it seems to be common among them.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

1)


> TYPE 2: "I must help others"
> Helpers are warm, concerned, nurturing,
> and sensitive to other people's needs.
> 
> ...


2)


> You are most likely a *type 1*.
> 
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 1w2.
> 
> ...


3) *Type 2* and *Type 4* turned up equal

Pretty inconsistent.  Another exam typed me as a 5. I'll need another method to type myself.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I took both the long and the short test.I came up as a 2w1 in the long one which doesn't suprise me as i'm an ISFJ personality and a helper.In the short test i came up as a 6w7 which also doesn't suprise me as i am very loyal to the people i know well.Can you be a combination of two enneagrams or is it possibly a misquote?But i do have personality traits of both


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I've typed as...
5
9
1w2
8

I suppose I could just keep taking tests until a pattern emerges, but all the descriptions fit me just about as equally (read: equally inaccurate). :frustrating:


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a 3w2 result.


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

*A 2!!*

*Yeah they got it right ^.^
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
2 - the Helper
you chose CX - your Enneagram type is TWO (aka "The Charmer").


"I must help others"



Helpers are warm, concerned, nurturing,

and sensitive to other people's needs.

How to Get Along with Me

• Tell me that you appreciate me. Be specific.

• Share fun times with me.

• Take an interest in my problems, though I will probably try to focus on yours.

• Let me know that I am important and special to you.

• Be gentle if you decide to criticize me.



In Intimate Relationships

• Reassure me that I am interesting to you.

• Reassure me often that you love me.

• Tell me I'm attractive and that you're glad to be seen with me.



What I Like About Being a TWO

• being able to relate easily to people and to make friends

• knowing what people need and being able to make their lives better

• being generous, caring, and warm

• being sensitive to and perceptive about others' feelings

• being enthusiastic and fun-loving, and having a good sense of humor



What's Hard About Being a TWO

• not being able to say no

• having low self-esteem

• feeling drained from overdoing for others

• not doing things I really like to do for myself for fear of being selfish

• criticizing myself for not feeling as loving as I think I should

• being upset that others don't tune in to me as much as I tume in to them

• working so hard to be tactful and considerate that I suppress my real feelings



TWOs as Children Often

• are very sensitive to disapproval and criticism

• try hard to please their parents by being helpful and understanding

• are outwardly compliant

• are popular or try to be popular with other children

• act coy, precocious, or dramatic in order to get attention

• are clowns and jokers (the more extroverted TWOs), or quiet and shy (the more introverted TWOs)



TWOs as Parents

• are good listeners, love their children unconditionally, and are warm and encouraging (or suffer guilt if they aren't)

• are often playful with their children

• wonder: "Am I doing it right?" "Am I giving enough?" "Have I caused irreparable damage?"

• can become fiercely protective​


----------



## rot_chan (Feb 11, 2011)

*I'm a 4w3, a type Four with a 3 wing.* I think this is completely true. I've always been quite intuitive, artistic, sensitive and emotionally explosive...but thinking I have a special purpose to do something with my life and make connections with others. 

The enneagram test result is similar to my myers-briggs test result, INFP, which is good. I'm also similar to a Three in the fact that I am quite driven to be successful in life.


----------

